# As a giant refreshed with wine



## MW (Nov 6, 2014)

Thomas Boston, Works, 6:327:

Believers should go out against the old man in acts of holiness, in the faith that he is a crucified man; i.e., believe your old man is crucified with Christ, and in this belief bestir yourself against him in the use of appointed means. If you believe it not, how can your hands be strong, having all to do yourself alone? But believe it firmly, and it will make you as a giant refreshed with wine.


----------



## earl40 (Nov 6, 2014)

What a great quote!!! This is the only way we ought to go forth in our lives knowing it is only through faith we can be set apart to Him, because without such I would and do despair.


----------



## joejohnston3 (Nov 6, 2014)

MW said:


> Thomas Boston, Works, 6:327:
> 
> Believers should go out against the old man in acts of holiness, in the faith that he is a crucified man; i.e., believe your old man is crucified with Christ, and in this belief bestir yourself against him in the use of appointed means. If you believe it not, how can your hands be strong, having all to do yourself alone? But believe it firmly, and it will make you as a giant refreshed with wine.



Such an awesome quote! Love Thomas Boston!!!


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Nov 6, 2014)

This is why Mr. Boston is one of my favorite puritan preachers.


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Nov 6, 2014)

There is no one quite like the great Boston! Thanks as ever, Matthew, for these beautiful quotes.

Peace,
Alan


----------



## bookslover (Nov 7, 2014)

Didn't he play for the Cardinals for a couple of seasons?


----------

